# 21rs Or 25rs??



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

Torn between the two. I have a 05 DC Tundra 4x2. I have been searching this site and really can't come to a conclusion. Some people say don't do it others say no problem.

I will be towing in mountains in NM (high altitude) and it will be my first trailer so that has me leaning towards the 21RS. But we do like the floor plan of the 25RS-S better for there is more room!

So we are down to these two - maybe I should do a poll on this site and the majority wins! This weekend we will finally get to so them both.

I appreciate all of your commments - current and past but still haven't made up my mind!

Thanks


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

If you don't get the 25RSS you will always wish you did. We loved ours. Expect the 25RSS to weigh in at 6000lbs and maybe a little more though.


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Have you checked out the 23rs, we love ours and tow with a 2003 Tundra Limited 4x4.

Will


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I may have chimed in before regarding your can I tow it post. If the Tundra will tow either model, I would get the 25RSS. We were the same way and hadn't towed anything larger than a popup so wanted the smallest Outback we could get. We were close to getting the 21RS and as soon as we saw the 25RSS we knew that was the one. The sofa slide nicely opens up the middle. We really like it and I don't feel that I'll have to upgrade for a long time now. If I got the 21RS I'd be wondering why I didn't get one a little bigger.

As long as the Tundra can do it, you wont notice the extra few feet and couple hundred extra pounds so may as well get the larger one today. I don't feel I need to upgrade as the 25RSS has everything that we need. It rained a lot during our last trip. We had two families with 8 people inside and had plenty of room to be comfortable.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Captdah (Jul 23, 2006)

I would go with the 25. We just upgrade from a pop up. After long discussion with my wife, we made the decision on the 25. When we sit in our new Outback with all the room in the driveway, I know that we made the right decision. This weekend will be the real test. The 25 really was not that much more. My vote is for the 25. Good Luck and you will enjoy either one.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Gotta agree with the others, and for all the reasons already stated by campmg. If the Tundra will tow it - buy your preference! I hadn't towed anything in years and, even then, it was horse trailers. I was sooooo nervous about that 1st TT pull - and it was all needless worry. These guys told me that...but *I *  was the one who was gonna be driving - not them!







I love it - but, I might add, the decision re: type of hitch, and then setting it up properly, is _just  _ as critical as making the decision re: which TT.

Happy camping!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Asuming your Tundra has a V-8 in it you're looking at tow capacity of 7100
And you're talking the 25RSS I think you may be close to your max with it and planning to tow in high mountains
and with passengers gear and stuff I would be more to lean towards the 23RS or the 21RS

Just my $.02

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm going to agree with Don on this one, and because of the hight altitude towing. As you are probably aware, altitude really saps H.P., and as you are probably within, but pushing, the Tundras limits with the 25RS-S, the 21RS may be just the ticket to buy you that all important safety margin.

On the other hand, if the option of a new - more capable - tow vehicle down the road is there, possibly sooner than later, then I would be tempted to go head and gamble with the 25RS-S and see what happens.

Good luck! And let us know what you decide!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

Keeping score here - getting closer but 25 is in the lead.

I think the only way to really settle this is to take the 25 for a test drive and then decide.

High altitude does suck down the HP but I think that makes it easier on the tranny. I guess if I can deal with going like 10 mph up a mountain I will be OK!

Thanks again and keep the opinions coming.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Towing capacity is your decision...........25RSS is mine for the most room over the 21RS


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

23RS


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

23RS not an option - dealer has none and nobody does anywhere close to us.


----------



## klnks06 (Aug 11, 2006)

We just purchased our Outback 25RSS 3 weeks ago, and had a hard time deciding between the 21RS or the 25RSS. We both really liked the floor plan and room of the 25RSS, but I was concerned about the extra weight and length. I knew that our 2003 Tahoe would pull the 25 just fine around the Midwest area, and since we are planning to upgrade our TV next year, I went with the 25RSS. I think that you will be more happy with the 25 long term.

Kent


----------



## edt (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi,

I have a 21RS. My idea is go for the smallest unit you can be happy in. For my wife and I the 21RS fits the bill quite nicely - We find no problems with the two of us for 2 weeks at a shot. We have also done the Canada to Floridia trip with two kids. That also worked. With fuel prices going sky high I am happier to be pulling less.

Ed


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Like others have said, get the safest one for your tow vehicle. We Love our 25rss, but upgraded from a 250 light duty to a 250 Super duty diesel because we thought we were too close to max limits. Maybe that was extreme, but we prefer to be safe if we can.

The 25rss feels like a mansion compared to a popup.

Be safe.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I think for you the decision is easier than it was for us. The 21RS and 25RSS are very similar, with one queen and two bunks. Throw in some extra length, two doors, and a sofa slide and the 25RSS is easily the winner - if you can pull it safely.

For us, with the 23RS in the mix and lower towing capacity than the Tundra, we couldn't really consider the 25RSS. Although I was tempted...... In the end, two queens, one bunk and a bit more length won out.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

How about going for the Gold and buy a new 1 ton TV and the 31RQS.

Now that would be SWEEET.....


----------



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

Thinking the Tundra will be underpowered with either TT in the mountians , especially with the 25RS ! If you have to pull with the Toyota get the 21RS , will likely still be power issues , but a little less .

Also keep in mind storage , its not cheap ! I could barely fit my 21RS into my driveway , we also looked at the 23RS but it would have over hung the side walk by 2 feet - making the 21Rs the winner .


----------



## snowtakampers (Apr 29, 2006)

We looked at both. I liked the fact that even with the rear slide in, there was still a place to sit. Nice when you stop for lunch and its raining.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

You have to ask yourself why is Toyota offering a "new Tundra" in '07. Maybe because he jury is out on the old one . Sometimes the obvious is really obvious.

Signed
Former owner of 2 Toyota Tundra's


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Asuming your Tundra has a V-8 in it you're looking at tow capacity of 7100
> And you're talking the 25RSS I think you may be close to your max with it and planning to tow in high mountains
> 
> 
> ...


I just came from a 3000 mile trip with an 06 Tundra DC towing a 23rs. Don't get me wrong-while I love my Tundra it is NOT a towing machine. Hills in KY and TN were a big problem. I would not go bigger than a 23rs if you plan to use that TV. IMHO a 25Rss is just too much for the Tundra. Stick with the 23 or 21 depending on your needs. I would love a 25rss but I'll wait until I buy a Ford,Chevy or Dodge in the 250/2500 size. Toyota is coming out with a 5.4 in '07. Since riding but no towing guts IMHO.

Rayman

Rayman


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Take a look at my recent post where I put in some actual scale weights with my Tundra and the 23RS. You will see how much margin I have. I have a 2WD model Tundra so I can handle slightly more Gross Combined Weight.

I have always recommended getting the trailer you want though. You will eventually upgrade your tow vehicle to match it!!!


----------



## bearlyrunning (Sep 10, 2005)

I like the 21, we fit it into a tiny site in July in the sierras.
The burb has a bigger motor than the Tundra, I believe, and when we climb a big pass over 7k, be prepared for 25-35 mph.
My buddy has a 25RSS and pulls it with his Durango, granted with some go-fast goodies on it, but he swears it's fine, and has pulled to Yellowstone, Moab, and Washington from California.
I like his 25, and it has more room. 
I think if we were to go bigger, we would need more TV pretty quick. My take is that the 21 and 23 are designed for the half ton vehicles and do that job well. Go into the bigger ones and be prepared to buy a bigger TV soon.
Enjoy whatever you get,
John


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Obviously I like the 25RSS, but I have to agree that you will be lacking on the power side especially pulling in the mountains.

I am very hesitant to pull mine in the mountains right now, and it is rated at 9200lbs tow capacity. I have taken it to Helen, GA and it did fine, but I haven't tackled the NC mountains yet. It would be too close on the numbers for my comfort...


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

Well folks I guess it was fate but we got the 25RS-S!! The 21Rs that came in had a bad frig on it so we dealed on the 25 and drove it off the lot instead. The Tundra pulled it fine from Colorado to NM (200 mi). I will not set any speed records but all and all I was pleased with the performance of the Tundra. I pretty much could do 60-70 unless I was climbing a hill.

I am glad we got the 25 with the more room. Loading and unloading the 25 was not bad at all. The only issue we have had is that I had to repair the TV cable terminations for they were not crimped properly. Not a big deal for we didn't watch much TV anyway.

I guess I am now an official member of the Outback Club!!

Thanks guys!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Congrats Vikecowboy, that is an awesome model if I say so myself!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Congratulations vikecowboy!*








It sounds like you weighed all the options and made a good choice. And I'm glad to hear that the Tundra is pulling it well!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats on getting the 25RSS. You won't be sorry to have the extra room and sofa slide.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats from another very  happy 25RSS owner! Sometimes its seems to all be in the stars and there's just no fighting it







.


----------

